# بيت شمسي.. بديل للكهرباء الإسرائيلية



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

كل يوم ينتظرون أي البيوت سيصيبه الدور ليُقطع عنه التيار الكهربي، هناك جدول زمني، أربع ساعات يوميا لكل مجموعة منازل، أنت وحظك.. اليوم.. غداً.. وقد يطول الانقطاع، فقد تصاب المحولات الكهربية بقاذفات الطائرات كما حدث بخان يونس كما فعلت الأربعاء 21-8-2002 فتقبع غزة في ظلام دامس 24 ساعة. 
وقطع التيار وسيلة ابتزاز ليست جديدة للضغط على الشعب الفلسطيني. وفي محاولة لوضع حد لهذا الذل تمكنت أربع طالبات فلسطينيات بقطاع غزة من وضع تصميم لمنزل يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وقد أجرين تجربة عملية على التصميم، ونجحن في إثبات نجاح التجربة من خلال تشغيل مجسم لمنزل، وتم الحصول على تيار كهربي من خلال الطاقة الشمسية، وقد تقدمت الطالبات (آمال النيرب، وحنان أبو ثرية، وميساء النجار، وهدى حبوب) بهذا المشروع لإتمام تخرجهن من الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة، والحصول على درجة بكالوريوس هندسة تخصص اتصالات وتحكم. 
الحصار.. أم الاختراع؟ 
وعن دوافع تصميم المشروع تقول ميساء النجار: "إننا كفلسطينيات ندرس الهندسة، شعرنا بمدى الحاجة لزيادة الاعتماد على الذات واستثمار ما بين أيدينا للاستغناء عن إسرائيل في الحصول على التيار الكهربي كي لا يكون وسيلة ضغط ضد أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني كما يحدث حاليًّا.. فبعض المناطق والقرى الفلسطينية الآن بدون كهرباء، كما أن وجود بعض المنازل الفلسطينية بجانب المناطق الاستيطانية يجعلها تتعرض باستمرار لعملية إعطاب التيار الكهربي من قبل المستوطنين والجيش الإسرائيلي، بل وتمنع الطواقم الفنية من إصلاح الأعطاب". 
وعن فكرة المشروع تحدثت حنان أبو ثرية فقالت: "من خلال حضورنا المتكرر للندوات وورش العمل التي تدور حول استغلال الطاقة البديلة جاءتنا الفكرة، خاصة أن الموقع الجغرافي الفلسطيني، ومنه منطقة قطاع غزة على وجه التحديد، يتمتع بدرجة عالية من الطاقة الشمسية تصل إلى 5.5 كليووات متر مربع/ ساعة؛ لذا فهناك إمكانية تحويل الطاقة الضوئية المتواجدة في أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية يمكن استغلالها، سواء في المنازل لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربية المتعددة، أو في مرحلة متقدمة في إقامة المراكز البحثية المتطورة. 

منقول من الرابط

http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/Science/2002/08/Article09.shtml


----------



## saifalshalchy (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لجهود كل المهندسينالعرب .. وأشجع هذه المشاريع التي إمتنا بحاجة ماسة لها...سيف الشالجي _ العراق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على النقل الطيب

أتمنى لو يضع بعض أصحاب رؤوس الأموال جزء من هذه الأموال لدعم الباحثين في هذا المجال

أنا متأكد بأن بيد شبابنا الكثير ليفعلوه لو توفر الدعم اللازم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 فبراير 2007)

saifalshalchy قال:


> شكرا لجهود كل المهندسينالعرب .. وأشجع هذه المشاريع التي إمتنا بحاجة ماسة لها...سيف الشالجي _ العراق



شكرا اخي سيف العراقي على المرور


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 فبراير 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> مشكور على النقل الطيب
> 
> أتمنى لو يضع بعض أصحاب رؤوس الأموال جزء من هذه الأموال لدعم الباحثين في هذا المجال
> 
> أنا متأكد بأن بيد شبابنا الكثير ليفعلوه لو توفر الدعم اللازم



اشكرك اخي محمد الكردي على المرور

معك اتمنا ان يلتفت اصحاب رؤوس الاموال الى هذه الطاقات العربيه


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق فى انتظار مواضيع مماثله


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

لو ممكن تبعت الملف على ال***** الخاص بى
digital_phantom_2006***********


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخي على المرور
يمكنك تحميل الملف مباشره من المنتدى


----------



## ابن البلد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع أكابري
يعني يليق بالمشرف الكريم وفيه معلومات عن همة الأخوات الكريمات
سنتفرغ لقراءته إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزا الله أخواتنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بهم الأمة الأسلامية كلها وليس فلسطين فقط


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المرور


----------

